# My latest creation



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

It has a soft plastic body so its durable. The purist might get offended but the redfish love 'em!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

How heavy is it? I'm not offended. Sight casting is my game. What I cast to them is secondary to finding, stalking and making a good cast at em'.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Scrumptious looking! They look kinda heavy for my 8wtâ€¦. What say ye?


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Its actually very light. The body is almost 1.5" long. Its much lighter than a fly with led eyes or a big epoxy fly. No problem with a 6-8 wt line. Its on a size 6 hook.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Wow! very creative! No need for anyone to get uptight about what it is made of! It's still fly fishing!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

SurfRunner said:


> Wow! very creative! No need for anyone to get uptight about what it is made of! It's still fly fishing!


Thanks! I cant take all the credit...I don't make the bodies. The white one glows in the dark so it should be deadly under the lights.


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

*fly bodies*

Salty:

Where are you getting the bodies?

AT


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Call it the DOA shrimp fly, does it have a rattle?


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

mikedeleon said:


> Call it the DOA shrimp fly, does it have a rattle?


No rattles, I wanted it to sink as slow as possible. I have about ten tied up, if anyone is interested in trying one I can put them on my website. I'll charge a little for postage, I'm obviously not trying to get rich from flies! Anyone interested? Regards, Jeff


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

The little split on the head (back end of the fly) should make it go side to side. Does it?


----------



## mpsj33 (Jun 27, 2005)

I would be interested in one or two just to try / own.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Fishsurfer said:


> The little split on the head (back end of the fly) should make it go side to side. Does it?


No, not at all. It tracks very straight with no line twist either. It has all the qualities of a good redfish fly: it lands quiet, sinks slow, easy to cast, and everything in the ocean eats shrimp! Regards, Jeff


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

mpsj33 said:


> I would be interested in one or two just to try / own.


PM me your address. Regards, Jeff


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

rtoler said:


> Scrumptious looking! They look kinda heavy for my 8wtâ€¦. What say ye?


I casted one with my 5 wt today just for fun. No problem.


----------



## Kjodie (Jan 9, 2009)

Got the fly in the mail this weekend. Thank you soo much! i'll be trying it out soon.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Kjodie said:


> Got the fly in the mail this weekend. Thank you soo much! i'll be trying it out soon.


You bet! Hope you enjoy it! They're available on my website now. I call it the Hi-5 Shrimp. Regards, Jeff 
www.deployoutdoors.com


----------



## Kjodie (Jan 9, 2009)

ordered 3 more. Cant get stuck all the way down in Baffin with only 1!


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Kjodie said:


> ordered 3 more. Cant get stuck all the way down in Baffin with only 1!


 Great! I'll ship them right away! Regards, Jeff


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Shrimp fly*

I was fishing with one today and maybe it was the way it was hooked on my rod but the flies hook moved through the fly and the fly curled up around the hook no big deal I just put it back in position but I think if you could find a hook with a barb or something to hold the fly in place that would make it that much better.
It is an awesome fly and I will definatley be ordering more when it's starts warming up. 
Just my $.02 
Thanks again for the fly I really appreciate it.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wrap the hook with thread from bend to eye, then apply superglue to the thread. Body should stick to it better.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

redfish555 said:


> I was fishing with one today and maybe it was the way it was hooked on my rod but the flies hook moved through the fly and the fly curled up around the hook no big deal I just put it back in position but I think if you could find a hook with a barb or something to hold the fly in place that would make it that much better.
> It is an awesome fly and I will definatley be ordering more when it's starts warming up.
> Just my $.02
> Thanks again for the fly I really appreciate it.


Thanks for the feedback. I do glue the bodies to the hook. Maybe I insufficiently glued that one? I tested the prototypes for that without failure. PM me your address and I will send you free one to make up for it. 
Regards, Jeff


----------

